# Teens Mead Ranger Frame? ID Help.



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 19, 2014)

Teens Mead Ranger Frame? ID Help.

I'll be receiving the bare frame this weekend and would like to steer in direction.

The Date? 

The Model?

It looks like "ranger" is on the down tube


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 19, 2014)

The frame is definately the only thing Ranger there.  Even the fork is foreign.  The down tube decal is the only way to confirm it is a Ranger.  Normally you date these with the characteristics of the fork, crank, sprocket & fenders.  No one has a Mead serial number data base.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 19, 2014)

Nick-theCut said:


> The frame is definately the only thing Ranger there.  Even the fork is foreign.  The down tube decal is the only way to confirm it is a Ranger.  Normally you date these with the characteristics of the fork, crank, sprocket & fenders.  No one has a Mead serial number data base.




Thanks Nick, Can we at least say it's teens? or could it be 20's?

To my untrained eye.... This looks similar.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 19, 2014)

No worries.  The headbadge would of helped aswell.  We could guess 20's, but this frame style probably spanned from teens-30's.
Post a picture of the serial number in the bottom bracket.  If it looks primitive, then we'll get a better idea.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 19, 2014)

Nick-theCut said:


> No worries.  The headbadge would of helped aswell.  We could guess 20's, but this frame style probably spanned from teens-30's.
> Post a picture of the serial number in the bottom bracket.  If it looks primitive, then we'll get a better idea.




I'm picking it up Saturday at "Get a Grip" Swap meet. I'll post pictures.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 19, 2014)

It looks as if someone made a custom cruiser out of that frame for riding purposes.
There's nothing wrong with doing that, but it's also nice to see someone that will put it back to original too!
Now the fun begins. 

I may have an original Mead chain ring & cranks around somewhere yet..


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 19, 2014)

willswares1220 said:


> It looks as if someone made a custom cruiser out of that frame for riding purposes.
> There's nothing wrong with doing that, but it's also nice to see someone that will put it back to original too!
> Now the fun begins.
> 
> I may have an original Mead chain ring & cranks around somewhere yet..




Let me know if you sell!


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 19, 2014)

I think that I have an extra fork. I need a 1/2" sprocket, drop stand and a head light.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 19, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> I think that I have an extra fork. I need a 1/2" sprocket, drop stand and a head light.




Pm me if you want to sell, I'm collecting parts


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a set of grips that'll work for you. Mike


----------



## bricycle (Mar 20, 2014)

I think I have the badge you need........


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks guys, if you're willing to sell, I'll contact you when I get me frame.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 20, 2014)

I found the Mead cranks and chain ring I told you about. PM sent....

Also I found some Mead head tube cups with bearings, seat stem & shim, and front fender with the holes for the light. ( check your emails )


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 22, 2014)

Here is the serial. Any idea?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 22, 2014)

Also got this mead frame today. Was told it was a 1923. Any ideas?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 22, 2014)

Shooting from the hip here.  I'd say your frame is 20's, maybe earlier.  The frame you just put up looks Schwinn built and maybe early 30's.
My 34 Schwinn built Ranger has a similar stamp, but starts with a 5.
So I'm thinking earlier 20's and early 30's.
All you have are frames.  These parts are going to cost loads more than complete bike cost, so do it for the fun/passion.  Good luck and see what others chime in with before you start buying parts.
-   Nick


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 22, 2014)

Nick-theCut said:


> Shooting from the hip here.  I'd say your frame is 20's, maybe earlier.  The frame you just put up looks Schwinn built and maybe early 30's.
> My 34 Schwinn built Ranger has a similar stamp, but starts with a 5.
> So I'm thinking earlier 20's and early 30's.
> All you have are frames.  These parts are going to cost loads more than complete bike cost, so do it for the fun/passion.  Good luck and see what others chime in with before you start buying parts.
> -   Nick




Thank you for the great info. I don't plan to track down all the parts. Niether of these frames are that special to me. I plan to build then as a somewhat nice riders...Probably just Ratty period correct bikes.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 22, 2014)

Bingo!  . Ya got get the Ranger badge and chainring for sure.  Have fun.  I'll chime back in if something illuminates itself.


----------



## jkent (Mar 22, 2014)

I can tell you that I bought that bicycle completely original and the crank that came out was dated 1923.
Here is a picture of the bike before it was parted out.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 22, 2014)

Parted??? 
Is this the sanded frame?
My guess was just off of comparing serial stamp styles.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 22, 2014)

Why did that bike get parted out? Who sanded he original paint?!!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 22, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> Why did that bike get parted out? Who sanded he original paint?!!




I was confused.  I though JKent posted that picture because He sold you the frame.  I guess it was for reference...???

Question:  does your black Ranger have any signs of gold pinstripping?  That will help with model ID.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 22, 2014)

Nick-theCut said:


> I was confused.  I though JKent posted that picture because He sold you the frame.  I guess it was for reference...???
> 
> Question:  does your black Ranger have any signs of gold pinstripping?  That will help with model ID.





He did sell it to me today. I'm just wondering why it was parted out and why the paint was sanded off. 

It has the gold ranger decal. Can't see any pinstripes


----------



## jkent (Mar 22, 2014)

That is the same frame.  I media blast the frame, It was all I had left and I sanded it down because I was going to make a rat/custom bike out of the frame. I just sold the badge a few weeks ago. 
JKent


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 22, 2014)

jkent said:


> That is the same frame.  I media blast the frame, It was all I had left and I sanded it down because I was going to make a rat/custom bike out of the frame. I just sold the badge a few weeks ago.
> JKent




I'm going to end up making a rat bike out of it.

I would like to hunt down the cranks and sprocket, tank, and badge tho. 

Do you have a thread link for closer pictures?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 23, 2014)

The Ranger Racer is all black




Your frame's seat stays are different though.  Looking at other models that are similar to yours, the catalog explains that black was an option, but would have gold pinstripes.
Other models:






Possible your frame is teens.


----------



## rickrack78 (May 12, 2018)

The serial number looks like mine and close in numerical sequence


----------

